# Bale al Real Madrid, i bookies sospendono le scommesse



## Fabry_cekko (29 Luglio 2013)

E' solo questione di tempo. Bale sarà un giocatore del Real Madrid. I bookmakers hanno infatti sospeso le giocate per il trasferimento di Bale. Secondo la BBC il Real spenderà 98,5 milioni di euro per Bale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2013)

Bale a destra, Isco trequartista e Ronaldo a sinistra? Io dico che rispetto a Di Maria e Ozil sarà un upgrade clamoroso.


----------



## Livestrong (29 Luglio 2013)

Potrebbero regalarci Ozil


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Potrebbero regalarci Ozil


Prestito gratuito con diritto di riscatto della metà a 2 milioni e mezzo, più le contropartite tecniche di Pignatone, Emanuelson e Antonini.
Ah, lo stipendio lo pagano Florentino, la DSI e Ozil stesso.


----------



## -Lionard- (29 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bale a destra, Isco trequartista e Ronaldo a sinistra? Io dico che rispetto a Di Maria e Ozil sarà un upgrade clamoroso.


Secondo me non è da escludere C.Ronaldo "prima punta alla Messi" con alle sue spalle Bale-Isco-Ozil.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è da escludere C.Ronaldo "prima punta alla Messi" con alle sue spalle Bale-Isco-Ozil.


Tantissima roba uguale.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Luglio 2013)

An vedi Carletto...


----------



## Snake (29 Luglio 2013)

se prendono Bale per me staccano e di parecchio anche il Bayern, squadra totalmente ingestibile in transizione.


----------



## Graxx (29 Luglio 2013)

mamma mia che acquisto...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Luglio 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è da escludere C.Ronaldo "prima punta alla Messi" con alle sue spalle Bale-Isco-Ozil.



anche...cmq ora che ci penso è meglio che hanno preso Bale invece di Suarez...per il semplice fatto che Bale lo vedo più disponibile a "sacrificarsi" per CR7...ed è anche il suo idolo


----------



## 4312 (29 Luglio 2013)

Se prendono Bale è altamente probabile che giochino con un 4-2-4, con Xabi e Khedira a centrocampo, Bale a sinistra, Ozil a destra ( come sta facendo tutt'ora nel 4-3-3 di Carletto), Ronaldo e Benzema Punte. Il 4-2-3-1 Ancelotti non l'ha mai usato, se non sporadicamente, ed il fatto che non lo usi nemmeno nel Real indica una scarsa propensione di questo allenatore per questa soluzione. Dovesse usare il 4-3-3 che sta usando ora, che prevede Isco e Modric come mezz'ali con Khedira in mediana ( in attesa di Xabi) potrebbe essere sacrificato Ozil (od al limite questo andrebbe a fare la mezz'ala), ma dubito francamente che ciò accada, anche perché Ozil è ad oggi il miglior giocatore del Real Madrid dopo Ronaldo. Bale inoltre rende meglio a sinistra, la prima soluzione lo vedrebbe giocare nella prima posizione, Ronaldo giocherebbe ancor più vicino alla porta inoltre, mantenendosi in una posizione a lui consona ( quella di seconda punta, che aveva già a Manchester). 

Penso cmq che la cifra sia eccessiva anche per il mercato di oggi, e che Bale si stato sopravvalutato in una maniera esorbitante. Ha fatto stagioni buone, più una solo eccezionale, ma non da renderlo un giocatore da 90-100 milioni. Peraltro, opinione mia, appena il fisico cederà un minimo, Bale avrà un calo esponenziale.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bale a destra, Isco trequartista e Ronaldo a sinistra? Io dico che rispetto a Di Maria e Ozil sarà un upgrade clamoroso.


Se Bale > a Di Maria è vera
Ozil è superiore, e nemmeno di poco ( almeno stando a quello a cui abbiamo assistito sino ad ora), ad Isco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo AS il Real Madrid ha offerto 98 milioni più Coentrao per Bale*

non possono rifiutare un offerta del genere...


----------



## Snake (30 Luglio 2013)

vogliono 145 mil, Levy è furibondo con Perez


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> vogliono 145 mil, Levy è furibondo con Perez



è pure incavolato? Ne vale meno della metà e si arrabbia pure...


----------



## Snake (30 Luglio 2013)

ma che c'entra che ne vale la metà, ne fa una questione di principio, non sono tutti zerbini come fester che a momenti gli stendeva un tappeto rosso quando trattava Kaka, è furibondo perchè come al solito il Real si è messo prima d'accordo col giocatore bypassando il Tottenham. Viva quelli come Levy, alla fine probabilmente lo cederà ma il Real dovrà sputare sangue.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma che c'entra che ne vale la metà, ne fa una questione di principio, non sono tutti zerbini come fester che a momenti gli stendeva un tappeto rosso quando trattava Kaka, è furibondo perchè come al solito il Real si è messo prima d'accordo col giocatore bypassando il Tottenham. Viva quelli come Levy, alla fine probabilmente lo cederà ma il Real dovrà sputare sangue.



ma se ti offrono 98 milioni più Coentrao per me devi accettare e basta


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> vogliono 145 mil, Levy è furibondo con Perez


Se vogliono un offerta così pazza, è perchè vogliono diventare a tutti gli effetti una big, sennò 98 milioni più coentrao già sarebbe un offerta ottima ed alquanto esagerata.


----------



## Snake (30 Luglio 2013)

ma sicuramente non sono dei morti di fame quindi giustamente se devono cederlo lo fanno alle loro condizioni, ripeto, mica sono tutti zerbini come galliani...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma sicuramente non sono dei morti di fame quindi giustamente se devono cederlo lo fanno alle loro condizioni, ripeto, mica sono tutti zerbini come galliani...



vabbè ma così è troppo...ma si possono offrire 98,5 milioni più Coentrato per Bale?


----------



## pennyhill (30 Luglio 2013)

Ma pure per 60-70 milioni andrebbe venduto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ma pure per 60-70 milioni andrebbe venduto.



già...sempre detto che vale 60 massimo 70


----------



## pennyhill (30 Luglio 2013)

Ultima stagione, incredibile, un vero trascinatore, ma mi sembra _poco_.

I calciatori pagati 60 milioni o più:

Cristiano
Zidane
Ibrahimovic
Kakà
Cavani
Falcao
Figo

Tutti che o già giocavano in grandi club (dove avevano vinto tanto), e se non ci giocavano, venivano da almeno tre-quattro stagioni incredibili: Cavani ha fatto 120 gol negli ultimi tre anni, stesso discorso per Falcao, almeno quattro grandi stagioni, con 160 gol fatti, con due vittorie consecutive in Europa League, dove segnava un gol a partita di media.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ultima stagione, incredibile, un vero trascinatore, ma mi sembra _poco_.
> 
> I calciatori pagati 60 milioni o più:
> 
> ...



infatti...più di 60 milioni adesso per me li vale solo Messi, Ronaldo e Iniesta gente che viene da 5-6 stagioni pazzesche (Ronaldo 7)


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Luglio 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è da escludere C.Ronaldo "prima punta alla Messi" con alle sue spalle Bale-Isco-Ozil.



Amen.

Che roba


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Agosto 2013)

*Tra il 5 e il 6 agosto ci sarà un incontro tra il Presidente del Real Madrid Florentino Perez e Levy numero uno del Tottenham.*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Agosto 2013)

ma il real se che con 100 milioni può prendere suarez e per dire..reus?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2013)

Alla fine pagheranno Bale sui 120-130. Da mettersi le mani nei capelli.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Agosto 2013)

Come ogni anno, mi auguro che non vincano la Champions.
Ma anche quest'anno avranno un percorso privilegiato fino alla semifinale.


----------



## Bawert (1 Agosto 2013)

Valutazione esageratamente alta, é vergognosa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Agosto 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ma il real se che con 100 milioni può prendere suarez e per dire..reus?



più qualche altra ottima riserva...mah contenti loro


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

comunque s elo prendono non vorrei proprio trovarmi il Real in Champions....


----------



## Djici (1 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque s elo prendono non vorrei proprio trovarmi il Real in Champions....



anche se non lo prendono preferirei evitarli


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque s elo prendono non vorrei proprio trovarmi il Real in Champions....


Ci piallerebbero lo stesso, con una differenza reti minore, ma non di tanto visto che c'è un certo CR7.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Agosto 2013)

reus > bale

opinione personalissima.


----------



## danyaj87 (1 Agosto 2013)

Spendono più loro per un giocatore che noi in 3 mercati...


----------



## Doctore (1 Agosto 2013)

Bale 120 milioni ma vi rendete conto??
Un giocatore forte per carita ma ne vale si e no 25/30 al massimo


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Agosto 2013)

ma il FPF ?  

cmq secondo Pedullà l'affare è in dirittura d'arrivo, *100 milioni (88 mln in sterline) cash + una contropartita (Di Maria ha rifiutato, si parla di Coentrao)*


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Agosto 2013)

Con tutti quei soldi potevano comprare 3-4 giocatori forti, bah contenti loro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma il FPF ?
> 
> cmq secondo Pedullà l'affare è in dirittura d'arrivo, *100 milioni (88 mln in sterline) cash + una contropartita (Di Maria ha rifiutato, si parla di Coentrao)*



con 100 milioni potevano prendersi Thiago Silva, Vidal più un buon attaccante che gioca per la squadra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2013)

Bello avere i soldi da buttare nel cesso, averli di questi problemi.

Bale ne vale solo un terzo di quello che spenderanno.


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Con tutti quei soldi potevano comprare 3-4 giocatori forti, bah contenti loro.



Ma non sono certo il milan.
Loro non hanno bisogno di 3-4 giocatori forti da mandare in panchina.
Hanno bisogno di uno che li migliora... e in questo caso sono in pochi a poterlo fare.

Thiagone ovviamente sarebbe stato il numero 1.


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

loro per prima cosa hanno già una squadra fortissima e gli manca giusto Bale (che reputo il migliore esterno in circolazione)

Thiago non gli fanno offerte perchè hanno capito che il PSG non lo vuole vendere e dopo andrebbe vicino a qualche loro giocatore, insomma non vogliono fare guerra con altri ricconi, ma andare da chi ha dei buoni giocatori e non ha le disponibilità economiche elevatissime!!


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

Benzema
Isco Bale Ronaldo

Mamma mamma mamma...


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Agosto 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> reus > bale
> 
> opinione personalissima.



Anche per me Reus è meglio di Bale


----------

